# cohutta rifle hunt



## murray_deerhunter08 (Oct 6, 2008)

cohutta's got a rifle hunt on the 9,10,11 and 12 of this month.Anybody going???


----------



## davo (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be there tommorrow night thru sunday morn. bucks, bear and boar look out...I  haven't heard of very many other goin'. good for us I guess.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 8, 2008)

I would be going to Cohutta if we weren't goin bear hunting this weekend, but I got some killin of my own to do.  Good luck this weekend!
Vin


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Oct 10, 2008)

just got back from cohutta, i scouted 5 hours and couldnt find any good sign.....lots of acorns....lots of people already


----------

